

Facebook Announces Its Third Pillar, "Graph Search" - jcdavis
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/facebook-announces-its-third-pillar-graph-search/

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, I'm biased because I'm a search guy but for some reason I get more creeped
out by people inventing new ways to track down other people than I do about
people inventing new ways to connect someone to a product sale.

We've heard from people trying hard _not_ to be found because it doesn't "add
value" to them if that person some high school they had such issues with lost
track of them.

I certainly agree though that the information Facebook has could really inform
a search product. We (Blekko) did an experiment using Facebook likes from your
friends to inform results rank. The results were pretty cool when you searched
for a seafood restaurant in SF and the result said "250 of your friends like
this place." That can give you a sense that people you know (and possibly
invest a bit more value in their opinion :-) thought this restaurant was good,
as opposed to people on Yelp who you do not generally know.

------
AustinGibbons
A lot of hate for graph search going on but I am pretty excited.

> photos I like taken in New York in 2010 - great way to find something again
> without filtering through activity log or remembering (all the) details

> friends in Austin, Texas - because _people move_ and I travel

> friends who like ultimate frisbee - I meet a lot of people and play a lot of
> frisbee, it would be stellar to have an auto-populated list of friends (not
> just the regulars) who would be down to play

> friends who like Book of Mormon - who should I be asking for a
> recommendation?

> people who going to event X and event Y - now we can carpool

> people in group X and group Y and group Z - similarly

> Stephanie who went to Mike's event and is friends with James - use case from
> below (that I encounter about once a month) of trying to find someone with a
> sparsity of details.

I can't think of any way to (nearly as easily) get this information without
graph search, and frankly I think it's awesome.

~~~
purplelobster
I doubt I'd use it for any of those reasons, but I guess it doesn't hurt to
have the search there. Just like outfitting your blog with a search function,
this improves the usability of the site a bit, but I'd hardly think it would
be a very big profit maker for Facebook. On the other hand, if it helped you
reach out to people you don't know for various reasons, maybe to find a
language studying partner, people to play sports with etc, that would be more
useful. It would also be perfect for businesses when they want to find and
target messages to a certain audience. The only problem is, I doubt very many
people would like to share their information with anyone outside of their
friends, I sure don't.

------
negamax
Techcrunch is being blocked by Chrome as malware!

~~~
engtech
Safe Browsing Diagnostic page for techcrunch.com/2013/01

What is the current listing status for techcrunch.com/2013/01?

    
    
        This site is not currently listed as suspicious.
    

What happened when Google visited this site?

    
    
        Of the 694 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 49 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2013-01-15, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2013-01-15.
    
        Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including adsbyisocket.com/.
    
        1 domain(s) appear to be functioning as intermediaries for distributing malware to visitors of this site, including wp.com/.
    
        This site was hosted on 3 network(s) including AS13768 (PEER1), AS22576 (LAYER3), AS1668 (AOL).
    

Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of
malware?

    
    
        Over the past 90 days, techcrunch.com/2013/01 appeared to function as an intermediary for the infection of 2 site(s) including ow.ly/, t.co/.
    

Has this site hosted malware?

    
    
        No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days.
    

Next steps:

    
    
        Return to the previous page.
        If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.

------
codeulike
"Which of my friends are interested in arbitrarily liking pages to get
freebies?"

With corporations now fishing for 'likes', I'm not sure 'likes' will tell us
as much about interests as FB thinks they will.

------
jonknee
Seems like a lot of hype for a way to see what movies your friends like.

~~~
macleanjr
One of the use cases in the presentation that stood out to me was finding
people you met at a party. Let's say your friend Chris introduced you to some
girl named Stephanie, and all you really knew about her was that she went to
Harvard... simply asking the graph search "Friends of Chris named Stephanie
who went to Harvard" should give you a manageable list to sort through to
friend them, rather than all 1 billion Facebook users.

~~~
douglasisshiny
So you're saying stalking people on Facebook just became easier?

~~~
orta
No, I wanted to do this on the weekend, instead I looked through three
people's friends list and didn't end up finding them. It took a while, with
this it wouldn't take a while.

~~~
gmu3
"It took a while, with this it wouldn't take a while." I think that inherently
qualifies as easier.

------
codva
I think I'm glad I deleted almost all my photos from Facebook last week. All I
left were a couple of dozen mobile photos, and I deleted all the albums from
when I was using FB for photo sharing a few years ago.

~~~
kmfrk
Did you do the same with your Instagram photos?

[http://blog.instagram.com/post/38143346554/privacy-and-
terms...](http://blog.instagram.com/post/38143346554/privacy-and-terms-of-
service-changes-on-instagram)

~~~
codva
I've never even had an Instagram account so I am safe there.

------
webwanderings
“Who are my friends that live in San Francisco?”

I think I should not worry about the friends if I can't remember them.

------
thecurator
this could be the beginning of the end for facebook

